# Cloud the Hamster



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Well i only had her for two and a half days but this little girl really got to me. She was up and running and playing at 2 pm and then at 4:15 she wanted out so i took her into my lap. She groomed herself on me for about ten minutes then laid so still. I looked down and she was gasping. I knew it was the end of the road for her so I gently stroked her angelic fur and whispered sweet things to her. She passed at 4:32 right after I told her how much I loved her and how sorry i was that i didn't find her sooner. 

She was an active girl even in her older age. She loved her wheel and loved making me nervous by climbing up to the top of the cage and trying to sit on the wheel. That was how i knew she wanted out. I monitored her every move with every waking hour and will keep her journal for ever. 

She was such a special hamster and she touched my heart the first time i met her. I walked into the SPCA to look in on some rats and there she was. My friend wanted to take a picture of her so she opened the cage door thinking she wouldn't come out. (Niether myself or my friend are hamster people and didn't want to risk being biten) Well the second she opened the door Cloud came running over on top of the door wanting love and attention.

As soon as my friend saw this she freaked out and said, "Stephanie get her she is coming out!!" So i went over and picked her up catiously, half expecting the little fluff ball to attack me and gnaw off my finger. But she didn't she sat there looking at me like "ok scratch me now please!"

So I had no choice but to hold her close and fall in love. I begged my husband to let me bring her home but there was no convincing him. I understand though having 13 rats, 3 cats, 3 fish, and two kids. I talked with him that night about her and struck up a deal. He agreed to think about it for a month and then tell me his decision. I of course took that as a prolonged yes and immediately started doing as much research as possible on hamsters. I joined forums and talked with people. I even bought her a cage and some proper food.

Wednesday of this week my friend and I decided to go take a look at a new rat they had found running in an alley in Roseville. We wanted to get pictures and put him on petfinders. 

When we walked in I immediately went to Cloud's cage and to my horror she was very ill. I called my husband and explained the situation as calmly as possible. He of course told me to bring her home. She had all she could ever want and more. I will miss you so much Cloud I hope to see you again over the bridge! Rest in peace my little angel.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Ohhhhh.... 

She will forever be an angel, to watch over your little ones... 

Your angel in a cloud


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

thankyou rattikins i have another picture of her when she was given to the SPCA that sits framed on my desk right now and I ampretty sure it will stay there forever watching over me and my little ones. I am really glad that my daughter got a chance to pet her before she passed.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Im very sorry for your loss Stephanie. I only got to see her once on webcam, and she looked very happy to be with you...I'll never forget her beautiful face!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

She will be near and dear to my heart for a very long time probably forever. She was such a fighter. I am still pretty much convinced that she did not have wet tail and in the end her bowl movements were much firmer so i think itwas just improper diet causing diarreah. Her ultimate cause of death was most likely old age. she was bought at petsmart kept for a year then surrenederred to the spca where she lived for three months. that is all I know about her past though.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I just want to thank you for taking her in before she went to the Bridge. I think it's so beautiful, so wonderful and happy that she left safe and warm in your hands. And most of all... Loved.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

thank you Kimmiekins I feel like i don't deserve thanks for something she wouldn't let me say no to LoL. As jennie told me over msn, she wouldn't let me walk away from her. She knew I was the one she wanted to be with and even if I had tried to resist her she knew I was the one to help her cross a happy hammie. I did what i could for her and hope that it was all she needed.


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

she did sound like a special hamster. she was so cute. i too have problems trusting those cute fuzz balls. its so hard when they pass in your hands, even though its the best way


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

RIP Cloud  Sorry for your loss, Stephanie.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Thank you cashewsmama and DonnaK she was a very special girl that has pretty much changed my mind on hamsters. She was so gentle and sweet!


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Thank you very much Inesita.


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

i remember when i first saw cloud in your sig and i was thinking "wtf kind of rat is that???"
lol


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I don't know whether to say thank you or be offended by that comment.


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

the comment did come out as a bit odd....sorry about that 

i meant it as cloud was the oddest rat i'd ever seen and i asked you what kind of animal she was bc i wanted one  .


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

She was a real sweetheart (even for a hamster) LoL I still miss her and there is never going to be a hamster as sweet as she was. Thank you cashewmama i see now it was a compliment LoL


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm glad she got to be with you for the end. It's a very special thing when an animal picks their person. She passed happy and loved, and that is a wonderful thing!


----------

